# Problema en canal de potencia Gbr s600x - fault signal



## El55delaguaracha (May 8, 2014)

Hola gente del foro.. les cuento que tuve un problema con mi potencia gbr s600x resulta q*ue* la prendi ayer a la tarde y un canal se puso en fault signal - interferencias en las señales... 

*E*se mismo canal que se quedo Mudo..!! - *h*a*c*e unos 2 años atrás se rompió los ventiladores y calentó yo la apago y cambie los ventiladores y quedo de 10 después al tiempo 2 meses largaba olor a quemado como si alguna resistencia estaría quemada... la verdad muy raro como *h*a*c*ía...


*Có*mo puedo solucionar los transistores que lleva... son 2sc2500 y el 2sc1943

*T*ambién lleva como una llave automática que una sola anda - o*-*sea del canal que anda - y la otra nooo nada de nada...


*S*i me pueden ayudar desde yaa gracias...!!! ...


----------



## nasaserna (May 8, 2014)

Bienvenido al Foro,  bueno ya empezamos, hay una ventaja en todo esto, tienes un canal intacto para hacer mediciones y comparaciones. el hecho que tienes señal de fallo en un canal, no es muy bueno en ningún equipo.

Empecemos por el principio.
Tienes conocimientos de electrónica o de electricidad?. si los tienes arrancamos
1. inspección visual
2. utilizar una serie apropìada.

resumiendo un poquito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/pasos-seguir-reparacion-6932/#post32126

nos vamos comunicando


----------



## El55delaguaracha (May 8, 2014)

hola nasaserna.. si tengo conocimientos en electrónica estudie radio TV ase unos 4 años, es una carrera de 2 años... el asunto es que nose como empezar primera ves que le pasa eso a la potencia.. hoy vi a unos amigos técnicos también que estudiaron, y me dijeron que puede ser la entrada de la seña...


----------



## nasaserna (May 8, 2014)

es probable, puede ser que en la entrada de la etapa de potencia  uno de los transistores esté malo, y esté enviando dc a la salida del amplificador, puede ser muchas cosas distintas, hasta una soldadura suelta, o incluso un transistorde potencia malo, no te fijaste si tiene un calentamiento excesivo ese canal?

he tratado de encontrar información sobre este amplificador y no veo mas que su manual


----------



## El55delaguaracha (May 8, 2014)

si yo también lo único que conseguí fue el manual... bueno aquella época cuando sobre calentó y mucho fue ese canal solo es el A-- todo por que dejaron de andar los ventiladores yo le cambien por unos nuevos y después anduvo de 10 meses después asta ase poco se sentía un olor a quemado como cuando revienta una resistencia algo así era el olor pero seguía funcionando normal andaba de 10.. 

Hoy la destape a la potencia di una revisión visual y la prendí deje un poco que funcione testie la salida poniendo el tester en corriente continua DC en 200. me marco en la salida 00.5 y 00.4 siempre cambiaba de numero 4 o 5.. en cambio el otro canal que anda perfectamente marcaba 00.0..

mañana con mas tiempo me fijare bien como esta todo are una revisión completa, 

estaré informando como va todo..


----------



## nasaserna (May 9, 2014)

Es bueno usar una escala mas baja cuando estás leyendo esos parámetros tan bajos en la escala de 200V, 0.4V es muy pequeño, para que lea exacto, pero la diferencia no es demasiada, puede ser que el amplificador esté  descalibrado ( aveces sucede con los años).

por aquí hay un manualcito hecho por el maestro fogonazo y es muy entretenido, a veces me lo leo y me hace pensar sobre la calibración:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/#post64643


----------



## El55delaguaracha (May 10, 2014)

buenas compañeros de la electrónica les comento empece con el trabajo en la potencia Gbr s600x me puse a testear transistor y resistencia... le cuento como fue...

en transistores, dos 2sc2500 y uno 2sa1943 no sirven, los medí en continuidad, ahora los otros transistores me daban una respuesta de 043 midiendo en diodo - continuidad - .. 

revisando resistencias las de 5 colores, en algunas me cambia la numeración Ej en ves de medir 33k marca 22k algunas... y las que se conecta con los transistores como la de 10Ω 1w están bien - y las 68m 2w marca cualquier cosa algunas .. 

en diodos todos están bien y igual en transistores 551


ahora vamos a la otra placa la que anda bien, Dos transistores me marcan 866 son los 2sa1943 y todo los otros igual a la placa anterior 043.... - midiendo en continuidad...


asta ahora eso es lo que revise mañana osea hoy voy a ver si consigo los repuestos ay les dejo 3 fotos del circuito que esta jodido los puntos en rojo son los transistores que no andan

bueno saludos... y seguiré comentándoles como va todo con la potencia..


----------



## nasaserna (May 10, 2014)

Fíjate muy bien que toodos los transistores de potencia deben medir, sinó igual muy parecido,y cuidado que no falta el infiltrado que quede con fuga y se te tire el trabajo. ahora ya sabemos cuantos hay dañados, nos debemos tomar un tiempito para ver que ocasionó este desperfecto, analizando las condiciones en que murió el amplificador, claro que ya sabemos que ese canal a sufrido más castigo que el que está bueno, hablando del castigo térmico del ventilador dañado
suerte(recuerda buscar los mejores transistorcitos Originales)


----------



## El55delaguaracha (May 10, 2014)

hola compañero recién llego de los negocios de Ac y Roca donde venden repuestos de sonido y no conseguí nada de nada no ay desde diciembre del año pasado, supuesta mente el pedido llega en 25 días eso me dijeron.. fui también a otro local y me dijeron que para este miércoles capas llegue pedidos de esos transistores ay mucho pedido me dijo la chica..

precio que maso menos esta es entre unos $38 y $58 pesos -- plata Argentina, a qui se devaluó mucho por la suba del dolar.. sale caro repuestos o equipos de sonido nuevos...

los transistores que lleva la potencia son marca toshiba todos.

un bronca tengo .. pero bueno son cosas que pasan.. ay cosas peores...

bueno con lo que me decís me tomare con mas paciencia midiendo todo de vuelta y comparando bien con el canal que anda perfectamente.. 

después continuamos como va todo con la potencia GBR s600x

saludos...


----------



## nasaserna (May 10, 2014)

Suerte con eso, yo no volví a fabricar amplificadores de gran potencia por el mismo problema, conseguir repuestos originales es todo un viacrucis, le toca a uno empezar a probar los transistores en caliente, antes de montarlos en los equipos para evitar sorpresas, algunas veces me tocó, desmontar de algunos equipos los transistores originales para reparar otros, bueno según veo hay buenos distribuidores de transistores en Argentina, solo que tienes que tener paciencia
Un Abrazo


----------



## Juan Jose (May 11, 2014)

prueba de conseguir el diagrama. 
Puede que este en el sub foro COLECCION DIAGRAMAS ASIATICOS. 
Esas unidades son fabricadas en china, todas por el mismo fabricante, luego las pides con el nombre de tu empresa. 
Hay muy poca info en internet respecto de estos amplificadores pero generalmente coinciden con uno comercial de marca reconocida y que ellos clonaron. 

suerte. 

juan Jose


----------



## El55delaguaracha (May 25, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro.. bueno después de 2 semanas de espera llegaron los transistores originales 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 toshiba... cambie 4 resistencias de bajo valor 0.68 ohmios 2w, no consegui la que traía compre otra que son mas mejores me dijeron son color verde y dice R.68 5% 3w, bueno puse mano a la obra y la arme a la potencia ya armado todo testie de buelta y marcaba la placa todo bien 

 Hice las conexiones de todos los cables, enchufe y ahora ay otro problema me salta el fusible.. saque la fuente la bobina y la placa chequie todo los cables y están bien pero de la placa de la fuente 2 diodos Zener de 12v no andan.. y en la llave de encendido ay un capacitor 0.1 x 250v color amarillo como el de la foto.. 

 Puede ser que el capacitor este en corto o los Zener...??? 
es muy raro como ase no llega ni a prender y corta al toque el fusible..

Bueno espero sus opiniones... saludos..!


----------



## El55delaguaracha (May 28, 2014)

Buenas amigos como les va... les cuento que fui a la escuela y el profe que me enseño el profe mario.. lleve la fuente bobinada y le dio un control, y resulto que Esta quemada la parte Primaria de la fuente osea Donde entra la tensión 220V...
bueno viendo y considerando que era la bobina averigüe donde arreglan aquí en santiago y nadie ase ese trabajo como esos y los que asen querían cobrar tonteras de $800 a $1200 pesos para arreglar..

mario me dijo mira ahorate plata y armala vos o tráela al cole aquí la armamos..

bueno ablando con mi mama me dijo,, mas mejor es que la arme vos ya que piden tonteras
y me tome le trabajo de desarmar la bobina..

Requisitos que me dieron para Bobinar son

1.	contar vueltas de cada etapa tanto primaria (entrada) como secundaria (salida) 
2.	Dibujar cada bovina y poner cuantas vueltas tiene
3.	cada etapa separarla 
4.	después de desarmar todo dividir cada sección por su lado
5.	buscar una balanza y pesarla  

aqui les dejo las fotos... buenos les iré contando como fue todo mas adelante saludos


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ago 14, 2014)

hola amigos aquí estoy de vuelta con la potencia gbr, les cuento...

Arme el transformador toroidal en la entrada de 220v le puse una lampara para ver si prende o bien queda con el filamento prendido osea prende poco, bueno vamos al grano..

cuando lo prendo la toroidal la lampara alumbra fuerte y al toque baja la luz, bueno testeo todo y me marca 40 + 40 con negativo en el medio osea que por cada vuelta marca 80 vol 

cuando termine de armar el toroidal el augero que queda en el medio se serró, yo able con el profe mario y colegas amigos y me dijeron que posible mente eso sea el problema que age esa reacción al arrancar el toroidal..

aver quiero sus opiniones..??


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ago 24, 2014)

Hola compañeros de la electrónica como les va...!!

Bueno les cuento que ya solucione el problema de la potencia y funciona muy bien gracias a dios 
Le cambie los transistores resistencias y como ya saben tuve que a ser el bobinado del transformador toroidal quedo bien la tencion que quedo es 105 + 105 total 210 ya rectificados corriente continua..

Bueno gracias por ayudarme con este pequeño problema que tuve con la gbr muy bueno el foro la verdad que ay gente buena y que ayuda a personas como yo que tenia un poco de miedo pero bueno de paso aprendí y esto me da mas energía y aliento para poder aprender mas y mas cada dia.. la electrónica no termina aquí esto es el principio..!!! 

Gracias foros de electrónica ..!!!! aplausos para ustedes


----------

